# anyone taken acting classes?



## mynamesnia (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm a junior in high school & i suffer from extreme social anxiety.

I feel weird acting by myself in front of the whole class of girls who already know me. And i'm afraid that drama class there will be singing or dancing involved.


----------



## smoothsketch (Sep 5, 2009)

If you like acting then try a course offered outside of your school so you won't be judged (graded) on your attempts to overcome social anxiety and then have that on your transcripts. I don't think it is fair for someone with social anxiety to be graded on public speaking or presentation given how extra hard it is to do compared to others who do not have social anxiety. You also will have an easier time talking with others if its not people that you are already acquainted with who are so shallow as to move away from you (how rude) because they don't want others in their clique to see them with you. If you need help with social anxiety, then seek that help. Acting is not therapy.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

I do a lot of acting, drama class, performances etc. It can definitely be quite nerve-racking, especially at first
I know it does help pull some people out of their shells, and it helps you to make friends
I find in performances I am the least nervous, because you aren't you, you are your character. Acting gives you a second life, and I find it very freeing.
even in class, people aren't likely to laugh at you or anything, and if they do, it's most likely because they like what you are doing! 
how badly could it hurt to try for a little while?


----------



## mynamesnia (Sep 5, 2009)

smoothsketch said:


> If you like acting then try a course offered outside of your school so you won't be judged (graded) on your attempts to overcome social anxiety and then have that on your transcripts. I don't think it is fair for someone with social anxiety to be graded on public speaking or presentation given how extra hard it is to do compared to others who do not have social anxiety. You also will have an easier time talking with others if its not people that you are already acquainted with who are so shallow as to move away from you (how rude) because they don't want others in their clique to see them with you. If you need help with social anxiety, then seek that help. Acting is not therapy.


im very scared!


----------



## mynamesnia (Sep 5, 2009)

IThinkIAmMe said:


> I do a lot of acting, drama class, performances etc. It can definitely be quite nerve-racking, especially at first
> I know it does help pull some people out of their shells, and it helps you to make friends
> I find in performances I am the least nervous, because you aren't you, you are your character. Acting gives you a second life, and I find it very freeing.
> even in class, people aren't likely to laugh at you or anything, and if they do, it's most likely because they like what you are doing!
> how badly could it hurt to try for a little while?


 If it was a class where no one knew me, i would be much more comfortable. But all these girls have known me as the "quiet" shy girl my whole life, (well since middle school)
and is there singing involved?


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

mynamesnia said:


> If it was a class where no one knew me, i would be much more comfortable. But all these girls have known me as the "quiet" shy girl my whole life, (well since middle school)
> and is there singing involved?


I too have struggled with my image as a quiet, shy girl and I've decided that its a part of my personality that I really want to shed because its not helping me succeed in life. Its also really not me. When I'm comfortable I can be friendly and assertive. I think you should take the acting class and try to forget about what the other girls think. If they are worth a second of your time they will appreciate that you are picking up a new hobby. Besides, people change all the time during highschool.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I took drama in high school. I'd say it did help me to some degree but don't expect it to completely cure you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My school had drama classes after school which I went to for about a term in year 6. It definitely made me more confident and outgoing, but I was just shy back then, no SA. I don't think I'd be able to do it now.


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

I tried to sign up for an acting class once. The guy had a weird talk with me. Apparently it wouldnt be good to do it if you cant deal with your past because you have to put it all out there or some crap. You have to be able to answer questions like: 
"Where are you from?"
"Whats your background?"
"Wheres your family?"
"Whats your favorite blank?"
"Do you have any siblings?"
"What do you do?"
"What do you do for fun?"
What-ever!


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I actually majored in acting (at first) at a college with a highly respected theatre arts dept. I dropped it bc my social anxiety really inhibited performing my best and consequently I knew I would never be good enough to succeed with it as a career. 

I was always extremely nervous before I had to get up and perform-to where I could hardly concentrate on watching other's performances. When I did perform-I sometimes turned red if I had too much anxiety. And I was always aware that I was being evaluated and watched while I was performing (we did get grades after all). 

I knew I was good but not great like many of my classmates who were naturally talented and were so at ease in the spotlight. I could not articulate my problem bc I did not know I had SA until 10 yrs later. 

It wasn't until I read a book by Uta Hagen (considered the goddess of method acting), in which she basically explained that it would never work if you could not let go of your self-consciousness, that I started to understand why a career in acting wasn't for me.

That being said-acting can be a confidence booster, esp if you get a role in a play or production. You'll never know unless you try it.


----------

